# I've got too many other things to do....



## FLQuacker (Jun 12, 2020)

But I'll take a little confidence into the fall when I get going again!

Stabilized redgum, black walnut ends and base. Brazilian cherry paddle. Taking a little more patience than the cedar box to tune.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 12, 2020)

Super nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks great. I didn’t realize you could use stabilized wood for a soundboard. Keep it up Wayne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 12, 2020)

If ya don’t mind Wayne I’ll piggyback on your thread and post a couple of mine since we’re both just getting into solid body boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Jun 12, 2020)

Very cool guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 12, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Looks great. I didn’t realize you could use stabilized wood for a soundboard.



I'm tryn! Might have to make a softer paddle. Kinda backwards of normal. That B cherry is rock hard and dense. I've always struggled with stabilized wood, even with my pots. Just has a "different" sound. Lol...having to try and tune without chalk! All my stuff is in N FL and I can't find a piece of chalk around here to save my neck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful calls guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 13, 2020)

That is a work of art 

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 14, 2020)

Couldn't end on a dud....last one sure is purdy but it's acting like one of those ya just use as a paper weight! This one's much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Jun 14, 2020)

Looking good. You’ll have to try another piece of that gum that’s not been stabilized and see if it sounds any better. It sure is pretty wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 18, 2020)

Spalted pecan....walnut paddle.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 18, 2020)

Really nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 20, 2020)

Had to try something....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice. What’s the run time for something like that?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 20, 2020)

Actually cut quicker than what the model said....10 minute roughing run with a 1/4" end mill. 1 hr 40 minute on the finishing run with a 1/32 ball. Model said 2 hr 30 mins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 20, 2020)

That is awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2020)

wicked cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 29, 2020)

So next spring I guess I'll have to take somebody every trip just to help tote calls! Pecan & Purpleheart

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 29, 2020)

I can come be the porter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 29, 2020)

Me me me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

